# NBA Champions



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

About time.

WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Congrats. Dallas deserved it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Well deserved. No doubt who the best team through each round of the playoffs was. 

Congrats :cheers:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Nba Champions*

WOOOOOOOOOOO 

I had to usher everyone out my crib so I could properly yet out a championship yell


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Good for you guys and the team. They certainly earned it.

Lol at edward missing this.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Nba Champions*

hasnt hit me yet, we finally did it!!


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Congratulations, Mavs fans. And thank you very, very, very much.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Congrats. Told you early on in the playoffs not to worry Tersk


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Nba Champions*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Nba Champions*

Congrats.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Nba Champions*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Nba Champions*



xray said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY




LOL YES!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Muahaha I've already listened to this


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

True definition of a team. Not the best collection of talent by any means, but everyone knew their role and was ready to fit in despite fluctuations of playing time. 

Especially when Brian Cardinal, Ian Mahinmi, and Deshawn Stevenson saw increases in their minutes (and at one point in Game 5 all in the game at the same time) I really thought I was watching The Little Giants hoops edition. Ragtag lineups versus a team of superstars.

I wouldn't be surprised to see edward return and celebrate now. He should, this only happens every so often.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I get to do the girlfriend in a Mavs jersey tonight


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I still can't believe it. Fifteen years waiting and a hellacious last 5 years. I cried. So happy for Dirk and Co. and the great city of Dallas. Thank you, guys. Thank you.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's been too long since I had a good sports cry. 

What a night. Downtown Dallas was insane after the game.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> It's been too long since I had a good sports cry.
> 
> What a night. Downtown Dallas was insane after the game.


I can imagine


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

w00t!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Even though you guys swept us, I don't feel any animosity towards the fans or the team whatsoever. You guys deserve this.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I know Im a few months late but: WoooHooo!


----------

